# Did this ever happen?



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49879 

Enquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Checking out the competition, Tony? 

The product looks interesting, though the website is a bit thin on information. I sent an e-mail with a number of questions, including compatibility with DCC sound decoders, power supply, battery power, and of course the status of development. 

I'll post here if/when I get a response.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Not really Kenneth. 

The competition would only eventuate if the product actually came on the market. 

I am just curious if it was going to be another RRemote debacle.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

It went away when the Bachmann socket came out.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the page is still on his site, but if you go to the home page of TS Engineering, it's not possible to find the remote control page... if the controller is $399 (under $400) then it's way too expensive in this market, and many people said so before. Also, I think that the task of creating a decoder/receiver with all the features mentioned is a much larger task than the manufacturer had imagined. 

Regards, Greg


----------

